# Rabies Vaccine for Goats



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I would like to vaccinate all of my goats for Rabies, as we live in the mountains. I have both ND and Boer goats. What brand(s) of vaccine can be used for goats? (I use RabVac 3 for our horses.) What is the dosage? Is the dose different for the ND and the Boers? Is the injection given Sub Q, or IM?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never given my goats a rabies shot. You may want to contact your vet for a dosage. I would think the rabies you are using for your horses would be fine for the goats. I know some people used the same one for their alpacas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't remember the brand name of what I had bought last year... I got it from Jeffers the does for a goat was 2mL..

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Thank-you!!!


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone (vet maybe?) told me there aren't any goat rabies vaccines. At least none that have been tested and sold with goats on the label. Did I hear wrong?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have never heard of a rabies vaccine for goats ... do you know of other breeders who have used it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my vet says there is a rabies vaccine for goats now. 

remember if you give the vaccine yourself and the animal is bitten they need a booster ASAP. If someone finds out though that your goat was bitten by a rabid animal your goat will be destroyed as owner administered rabies vaccine is not recognized. This is what I was told by a vet -- now they could have just told me to scare me into having them give it. But I didnt give in since its not mandatory in my state for goats as it is for cats and dogs. 

I know a breeder who had her goats in PA for a little while (now back in NJ) but they found a rabid skunk and they had to have the vet out and give the goats vaccines. Since it was unknown if the skunk bit any one in the pen where it was found those bucklings were required to be in isolation for a couple months and she couldn't move them till the quarantine was over. No one came up rabid so she was able to bring them to NJ with her other goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a visual of a Rabid Goat! (I am just being silly!)
Rabies is serious- but do goats get rabies very often?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do think its more a law then it is a risk in some states , but i could
be wrong. It just covers you if there is a rabid animal in the vicinity.
Your animals wouldnt have to be quarantined if they had the vaccine.
I also heard of a small petting zoo having all their animals given the rabies vaccine. This person also used his goats to browse on overgrown
brush on peoples land. I think for that reason , if the animals are off the property , they need to be covered. I guess its more insurance 
purposes then anything else.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know with dogs/cats you can't get the little ID tag for their rabies vaccine if you give it yourself. I would ask your vet for the dose, brand and what the rules are regarding who gives it and what happens to the animals if a rabid animal is near them or bites them.

I think I did see a rabies vaccine through Jeffers that was in the goat section. A lot of vaccines can be used on different species.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also, if you are planning on using the goats for meat or milk product find out what federal laws may apply with food/milk livestock and the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The problem with asking your vet for a dose to administer yourself is he can't do that if it's illegal in your state to buy your own RV.
If you can buy your own RV , then you can administer it , but it won't mean anything if you are sued for a animal bite.
Im not sure if it applies to all domestic animals or just cats and dogs.
It may only be required by insurance companies for goats, for instance , that leave your property and do "yard work" at other people's homes/businesses.
Or people that run kiddie parties with pony rides and small animal petting sessions , things like that I think you need a licensed vet to sign the rabies certificate.
I don't think a insurance company would take "our" word for it that the animal is vaccinated.
But I guess it's different in each state.
And I could be wrong here , but I think if a animal is vaccinated with RV , they cannot be used for meat , not totally sure though...
Because there is proof now that the vaccine stays in the system for much longer the first thought. ( yeah , no kidding , right )
Hate , hate , hate , hate vets who require vaccines EVERY YEAR for dogs and cats , but that is another thead for another time.


----------

